# If I buy the R10 with 400GB drive preinstalled from Weaknee, is it considered leased?



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

If I buy the R10 with 400GB drive preinstalled from Weaknee, is it considered leased?

Thanks!


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 21, 2006)

No. How could it be? You've purchased it and now own it. What more is there to lease if you already own it?

Sam


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I agree with that, but DirecTV may try to call it a leased unit.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

make sure you tell them when you activate the new access card you order for it

tell them it's brand new, bought from a 3rd party retailer, and to mark it as OWNED

otherwise it's leased by default


----------



## iloveyh (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes,I think so.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

DTVPro said:


> make sure you tell them when you activate the new access card you order for it
> 
> tell them it's brand new, bought from a 3rd party retailer, and to mark it as OWNED
> 
> otherwise it's leased by default


When I activated my R10 from Weaknees, I told DirecTV that I bought it from Weaknees. It was no problem to have it activated as owned.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Rhughes said:


> When I activated my R10 from Weaknees, I told DirecTV that I bought it from Weaknees. It was no problem to have it activated as owned.


Werent you the lucky puppy! You found a CSR who even knew what weeknees is. Probably A TCF reg


----------



## MagicBoxUser (Aug 10, 2001)

I bought mine from Best Buy for $399 and when I checked my account on-line 2 weeks later it said "leased" but my additional receiver charge had been removed (I have 2 hr10-250s). I called to ask a Directv CSR why it said leased when I bought the unit and she said that all units sold where now being called "leased" so they can automatically repair or replace any units when they break. She said, in exchange for this service, they ask that you return the unit to them if/when you ever decide you are done using it. She said there would no longer be any additional receiver charge so the lease fee was pretty much a wash.

Is all of this correct or am I being duped?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Mike, all that is correct. When you pay $399 to BestBuy, you are paying a "lease upgrade fee" and you don't own the box. It is possible for retailers to sell the boxes outright, but it will cost more than $399. I don't know the details for Weaknees' customers.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

stevel said:


> Mike, all that is correct. When you pay $399 to BestBuy, you are paying a "lease upgrade fee" and you don't own the box. It is possible for retailers to sell the boxes outright, but it will cost more than $399. I don't know the details for Weaknees' customers.


The difference may be that Weaknees is a DirecTV authorized dealer, and can sell units that you own. Stores like Circuit City and Best Buy must have another designation other than DirecTV authorized dealer, and therefore are only able to sell units for lease. At least that's the way it seems to work.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

what if I just tell the DirecTV rep that I bought the unit from some dude on Ebay? 
(or a garage sale)


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Someone posted the magic $$ number to tell DirecTV you paid for it online and get it owned instead of leased.

There was a post for all the models of DirecTV receivers and DVR's and their magic numbers.

I believe it was in the HD TiVo section?


phox


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

just call and ask for the access card team

they're the only people that have the ability to change it


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

tell them you paid 799 for it...problem solved. No idea if they ask for proof thought. But the guy told me unless I paid that much it's leased. Obviously i convinced the next person I talked to that he is wrong.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

newsposter said:


> tell them you paid 799 for it...problem solved.


$799 for an R10, that would raise suspicion.

The magic # for the R10 should be down around $399 or $499.

phox


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> $799 for an R10, that would raise suspicion.
> 
> The magic # for the R10 should be down around $399 or $499.
> 
> phox


Weaknees sells the stock R10 for $199. The largest single drive they advertise is a 250GB for $349. They sell a dual-400GB for $899. Those numbers should work fine.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I have HDtivo on my brain..oops...i assume everyone has one even though I did see the thread title


----------



## alshawty (Jul 7, 2006)

Well if you purchased it for $199, there is still a debate on whether or not it is leased or owned. Simply because its more than the lease price of $99 but less than the owned price of $349. So it would be up to the CSR or whoever you speak to on what it would actually be, leased or owned.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

alshawty said:


> Well if you purchased it for $199, there is still a debate on whether or not it is leased or owned. Simply because its more than the lease price of $99 but less than the owned price of $349. So it would be up to the CSR or whoever you speak to on what it would actually be, leased or owned.


Of course anything can and does happen when dealing with CSR's, but Weaknees assured me that, if I told DirecTV that I bought it from them, and that I wanted to own it, that's all that was necessary. Remember that Weaknees is an authorized DirecTV distributor, and you sign your service agreement with them, not DirecTV per se. Note that no one has posted that they had to lease an R10 when purchased from Weaknees. I don't see any point in debating the issue when the answer is clear. If you buy the unit from Weaknees, unless you really screw it up when calling DirecTV to activate the unit, you are going to own it.


----------



## benwa73 (Jul 1, 2002)

Here's a question that has probably already been covered... why would anyone want to pay $200 or even $50 for a tivo from best buy, or wherever, when you can get a leased one from DirecTV for no upfront cost?


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

benwa73 said:


> Here's a question that has probably already been covered... why would anyone want to pay $200 or even $50 for a tivo from best buy, or wherever, when you can get a leased one from DirecTV for no upfront cost?


I guess that would be obvious. So you don't have to pay a lease. My oldest TiVo is 5-1/2 years old now. That's a lot of lease payments. Depends upon how you look at things. I would never lease a car. Others would never buy a car.


----------



## benwa73 (Jul 1, 2002)

Rhughes said:


> I guess that would be obvious. So you don't have to pay a lease. My oldest TiVo is 5-1/2 years old now. That's a lot of lease payments. Depends upon how you look at things. I would never lease a car. Others would never buy a car.


agreed. But if the lease fee is the same as the mirroring fee, and you don't pay the mirroring fee... ?

I guess it would come into play when someone wanted to keep their directivo after they got rid of the satellite... but it seems like the majority are confused and will buy whatever Best Buy is selling... and therefore wasting $$.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

benwa73 said:


> agreed. But if the lease fee is the same as the mirroring fee, and you don't pay the mirroring fee... ?
> 
> I guess it would come into play when someone wanted to keep their directivo after they got rid of the satellite... but it seems like the majority are confused and will buy whatever Best Buy is selling... and therefore wasting $$.


Of course the entire question is only an academic exercise because you can't lease or buy a DirecTivo from DirecTV anymore. So if you want a direcTiVo, you are forced to get it from someone besides DirecTV. I have seen a post where someone actually got a refurb replacement DirecTivo from DirecTV, but that's probably an exception.


----------



## spiffy (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm already paying a DVR fee every month -- so if I were to purchase a new unit I have to pay another five bucks on top of the DVR fee?


----------



## or270 (Feb 4, 2006)

benwa73 said:


> Here's a question that has probably already been covered... why would anyone want to pay $200 or even $50 for a tivo from best buy, or wherever, when you can get a leased one from DirecTV for no upfront cost?


1. Lease upgrade to a DVR is $99.00 from DirecTV for a non-tivo DVR.

2. DirecTV no longer has tivo's available except in rare cases, So buying a Tivo is the only choice.


----------



## or270 (Feb 4, 2006)

spiffy said:


> I'm already paying a DVR fee every month -- so if I were to purchase a new unit I have to pay another five bucks on top of the DVR fee?


DVR fee is once per account.

2nd receiver fee is $4.99 per month, Called a mirroring or lease fee.


----------

